# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  Angry 24/08/2016 OTZFlasher v1611 & MTKReader v1615 RELEASED

## mohamed73

*ADDED SUPPORT FOR :* 
ALCATEL OT-1014 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: NO]
ALCATEL OT-2008G/OT-2008D [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES]
ALCATEL OT-2035 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES]
HUAWEI F316 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES]
MTN C270 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES] - *WORLD FIRST UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE*
NATCOM NH02 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES] - *WORLD FIRST UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE*
Telenor P21 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES] - *WORLD FIRST*
Telenor R80 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES] - *WORLD FIRST*
ALLVIEW L5 Lite [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES] - *WORLD FIRST*
AZUMI L1NS [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES]
AIRTEL A30 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES]
AEKU MINI M5 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES] - *WORLD FIRST*
BEA-FON SL140 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES]
MOVITEL MH2102 [USB: YES] [FLASH_READ: YES] [FORMAT: YES] [FLASH_WRITE: YES] [DIRECT_UNLOCK: YES] [IMEI_REPAIR: YES] - *WORLD FIRST*    *NOTE:* 
TO UNLOCK *NATCOM NH02* WRITE THE PATCHED FIRMWARE NATCOM-NH02-2PATCHED.otz
TO UNLOCK *MTN C270* WRITE THE PATCHED FIRMWARE MTN-C270-2HL-PATCHED.otz  
  Code:
 2035X-2[X=A]ALNL1.otz 2035X-2[X=A]LABE1.otz     2035X-2[X=A]RGFR3.otz     2035X-2[X=B]RGFR3.otz     2008D-3[X=A]ALMY1.otz 2008D-3[X=A]ALAP1.otz     2008D-3[X=A]ALMM1.otz 2008G-3[X=A]TBMK1.otz 2008G-3[X=A]TBHU1.otz 2008G-3[X=A]ALRU1.otz 2008G-3[X=A]ALHU1.otz 2008G-3[X=A]TBRO1.otz 2008G-3[X=A]TBGR1.otz 2008G-3[X=A]TBSK1.otz 2008G-3[X=A]ALDE1.otz 2008G-3[X=A]TBCZ1.otz     2045X-2[X=A]ALRO1.otz 2045X-2[X=A]VDRO1.otz TELENOR-R80-2ORIGINAL.otz AIRTEL-A30-2ORIGINAL.otz MTN-C270-2HL-PATCHED.otz MTN-C270-2SIMLOCK.otz     NATCOM-NH02-2PATCHED.otz NATCOM-NH02-2ORIGINAL.otz ALLVIEW-L5-lite-EN-HU-RO-POLISH-2ORIGINAL.otz BLU_T276T_V02_GENERICANATEL_141021_1818-2ORIGINAL.otz     F316-11_V100R001C77B201SP01FL_Vietnam_Viettel_05021KDX-2ORIGINAL.otz       
ADDED DIRECT UNLOCK FOR :  AZUMI DIGICEL A50BEELINE SMART 5BLU DASH X D000UBLU NEO 4.5 S330LCAT B25MEO SMART A25MICROMAX BOLT D303NAVON D405ORANGE A1SFR B1  
NEW VIDEOS:  *ALLVIEW L5 Lite UNLOCK USING FURIOUSGOLD
[YOUTUBE]r4QS9o9dJrc[/YOUTUBE]*   *NATCOM NH-02 DIRECT UNLOCK USING FURIOUSGOLD*  
 [YOUTUBE]Xu6_H7lhRHo[/YOUTUBE]
More updates coming soon.     *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *YouTube*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Forum*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Distributor and Reseller prices PDF*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

